# What Lipgrips do you use



## Yogi1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am trying to piece together some gear so I can use my Espri for what I bought it for that is fishing so I am just wondering what type of lipgrips people are using


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

I use the ones from Rays Outdoors, Outdoor expedition brand with the 25lb/12kg scale. On special after christmas cost me about $25. I have a set of Berkley ones as well but I've never used them.


----------



## Harden97 (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/prod ... escription


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Boga Grips 30lb cheap on Evilbay occasionally, I paid $20 for mine delivered from a guy with an unwanted gift.........still wondering about that.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

I've found the plastic Hobie ones fantastic. They are light, glow in the dark and float if they go over the side. Aside from the kayak I also used them to good effect on some toothy fish during a long range charter up north. They performed very well.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

I have the plastic hobie ones in 1 yak they work well, glow in the dark and float. My favourites I bought at ALDI for $16 a year ago. Tough and work brilliantly, handle the salt and and my typical lack of maintenance. Recommend them when they next go on sale. (their braid is ok also).


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

I've got the Berkley pistol grip ones, easy to use one handed. I like them but have lost them over the side & had to jump in for them, I've considered the floating hobie ones as replacements for the next time I lose them.


----------

